

Japan's coolest tech innovations (by Kei Shimada) - factorialboy
http://thenextweb.com/video/2013/05/11/a-tour-of-some-of-japans-coolest-tech-innovations-by-dentsus-kei-shimada/

======
michalu
What's all the deal about "personalized recommendations". As if it solved any
real problem. It's just other way to increase sales but at the end of the day
there is only so much people can buy. Plus I and many other prefer to do their
own research.

------
mrwnmonm
i thought the coolest japan's innovations is Ruby

